# Pinnacle PCTV 300/310i Analog saa7134

## fn_dark

Hi und guten morgen,

Wie die Überschrift vermuten läßt hab ich nen dickes Problem mit meiner Pinnacle PCTV 300/310i, da die nicht wirklich arbeiten will.

Treiber sind installiert, allerdings meckert Tvtime rum das es kein Signal öffnen kann weil es /dev/video0 nicht finden kann - ist auch nicht wirklich vorhanden! Hab ich schon nachgeschaut.

Kann mir eventuel wer verraten was /dev/video0 ist und wie ich das hinbekomme das es da ist? Ich bin zwar ein Linuxnoob, aber es wäre eine schöne Sache wenn da jemand helfen könnte, denn anleitungen sind nicht wirklich vorhanden wie Sand am Strand   :Very Happy: 

Gruss, Dark

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

jetzt bin ich mal einem HowTo nachgegangen, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134#Setup_Modules welches mich in soweit weitergebracht hat das ich jetzt dieses /dev/video0 hab, dennoch steht das Hauptproblem das mir Tvtime sagt "kein Signal" und der Bildschirm blaub bleibt.

Irgendwie verzweifel ich mit dem Ding. Übrigens hab ich jetzt mal Pinnacle PCTV 300i genommen wodurch Gentoo jetzt auch erkennt das das Ding auch Töne von sich gibt.

Gruss, Dark

PS: Ob es was hilft weiss ich nicht, Dmesg sagt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.16.54 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 10 14:30:28 CEST 2007
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## AROK

Hi,

guckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3738606.html

hilft vielleicht!

Gruß

AROK

PS: Forensuche ist dein Freund   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: oder hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-600791.html

----------

